# Extra doe tags now available



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a heads up: first-come, first-serve doe tags are now available on the G&F website. Not as many this year as in the past, so get them while you still can.

I bought mine :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I got mine.

Aliens DO indeed exist. They just know better than to visit a planet that Chuck Norris is on.

Every time Chuck Norris smiles, someone dies. Unless he smiles while he's roundhouse kicking someone in the face. Then two people die.


----------

